# where is the best overall surf fishing in florida?



## eddie978n

Hey guys, just wondering where some of the best overall surf fishing is in florida. Im talking ease of access, non crowded, variety of fish, and of course some sharks! I am new to surf fishing but I definatly caught the "bug".. .Im hooked. I am from texas but im in the army so really im from all over. I love the surf action here in the texas gulf for reds, sharks, etc, but my wife and I are considering moving to florida in 3 years after my tour in Hawaii is up and I just want to do some research a head of time... I guess you can say I definatly am hooked since im going to base where we live off of the surf fishing action, lol. Thanks!!! 
oh p.s. not looking for anyones secret spots, just general areas..... also are there any beaches in florida you can drive on? the beaches here in texas have miles and miles of shore where you can drive down and find spots where you dont ever see another person!


----------



## inshoreangler95

Juno beach! I havent gone many places but definitely the best! Trust me you wont be disapointed!


----------



## eddie978n

yeah I heard that from airnuts too, I will have to check that place out. does it get crowded, and can you camp on the beach there?


----------



## repair5343

The beachs don't get crowded with fisherman at all , the life guards won't let you fish during the day.
Don't even try to camp at night unless you don't mind seeing the judge in the morning.
Go to www.boatlessfishing.com and ask all your fishing questions for S. Fla.


----------



## emanuel

The Panhandle has some good surf fishing for reds, pompano and even some sharks. We get a couple big makos landed every year by people pier or surf fishing for them. Guy just got one about 3 days ago.


----------



## Cerberus

The best surf fishing spot in Florida is the beach you happen to be on at the time. Florida's long coastline offers an amazing variety of species and conditions and each area has a distinct character, so it's hard to pick "the best" spot. 

I fish mostly in Jensen Beach between Juno and Ft. Pierce and the fishing is consistently good year round, but if you are looking for "destination fishing" there are other places to try first.

1) Emerald Coast (Panhandle)- Emanuel's turf, ask him for details
2) Sebastian Inlet area - You'll get lots of input on that from everyone, it's hot.
3) Drivable beaches start around Daytona and run north to St. Augustine, perhaps farther. It's not my area so I cannot comment further.


----------



## Jigmaster

Vero to Stuart!!! 

The Power plant area is very overlooked


----------



## Cerberus

Jigmaster said:


> Vero to Stuart!!!
> 
> The Power plant area is very overlooked


Which one, the nuke on South Hutchinson?


----------



## Jigmaster

A nice place to stay close to the Surf its right on the beach very quiet.
There is a good trough about 50 yards to the north thats pretty good.Im here for work about every week ot two with nothing better to do i usually end up Fishing.
very clean with good winter rates im sure you could negotiate for a longer stay.


http://www.aquariusverobeach.com/


----------



## Sea Level

Eddie,

Anywhere between the FL/GA line and Vero Beach offers good to great surf fishing. The Panhandle offers good fishing as well; but I am biased toward real ocean surf.

I live in Flagler County and surf fish the entire 300 mile Atlantic stretch I mentioned above; however, the vast majority of my fishing takes place between St. Augustine and New Smyrna Beach. As a charter member of the "Florida Surf Casters" club, I can tell you where the most "die hard" (IMHO) surf fishermen reside, and that is in NE Florida. The NE also offers the "drive on" beaches in FL, and is less crowded than the area south of Cape Canaveral. 

So anywhere between Cocoa Beach and Jacksonville would give you excellent opportunities to fish the surf, and still make the occasional trip to Sebastian Inlet area beaches and Vero Beach. In the club we have several members who make weekend trips down to Vero to fish with Eddie (Airnuts).

So you're leaving Schofield Barracks behind for another warm weather spot? I got island fever during the four years I was stationed on Oahu in the late 70's, but I had opportunities to get away while stationed shipboard in the Navy. I also enjoyed some good surf fishing while living in Eva Beach. My government quarters was on the ocean at the entrance to Pearl Harbor. I used to catch some nice Bonefish (3-10 lbs) from my backyard using "Mole Crabs" for bait (Sand Fleas in Florida / Sand Crabs in Maryland and Sand Turtles in Hawaii).

Good luck in your decision!


----------



## eddie978n

Hey thanks for all the info guys, I really appreciate the input! Sea Level, yeah I am originaly from Texas, so I dont really like cold places, and outside of texas or Hawaii, Florida is my dream place to live. I may re-enlist if they can get me to Mcdill in Tampa. Hawaii is GREAT! (been here 2 weeks) All my stuff should be here in a week or two, and then I can hit up some beaches for fishing. Alot of people here tell me its not good fishing but we will see. I know the charters do really good, but they are expensive. we were thinking about living in Ewa, but schofield has brand new family housing that we couldnt turn down! 
Anyways, thanks again for all the input!


----------



## ez2cdave

*EDDIE - Check Out The Forum This Website !*

Eddie,

Check out the Fourm on this Website . . .

http://floridasurffishing.net/

Dave Fitch
Louisburg, NC


----------



## Sea Level

Eddie,

The Florida Surf Casters fishing club has its own web site which is www.surfishingflorida.com. Try that one for current information -- you too Dave.


----------



## KodiakZach

Port St. Lucie down to Boynton Inlet would be my pick.

Definitely not Flagler down to New Smyrna


----------

